# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Xiaomi Redmi Note 10S (m2101k7bny)

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Xiaomi Redmi Note 10S (m2101k7bny)         

```
[BROM] ERASE FRP Initializing usb... OK
Waiting for device... COM114 [BOOTROM:0E8D:0003]
Bypassing authentication... OK
Analyzing preloader... preloader_k85v1_64.bin [MT6875/6781:5:912] [Internal]
Handshaking... OK
Reading hardware info... OK
  Hardware : MT6785 [Helio G90|G90T|G95] 0813 8A00 CA00 0000
  Security Config : SCB SLA DAA 
  MEID : EE85292A0A24A840F0259D5C2775CE5D
Sending Download-Agent... OK
Syncing with target... OK
Booting device... OK
Syncing with DA... OK
  Storage : UFS - FWVer : - CID : MT128GASAO4U21 
  Vendor ID : Micron [0x12C]
  UFS: LU0 Size : 4 MiB - LU1 Size : 4 MiB - LU2 Size : 119,17 GiB
Reading partition info... OK [62]
Reading device info... OK
   Model Name : rosemary
   Product Name : rosemary_eea
   Manufacturer : Xiaomi
   Platform : rosemary
   Android Version : 11
   Security Patch : 2021-07-01
   Build ID : RP1A.200720.011
   Build : V12.5.10.0.RKLEUXM
   Build Date : Thu Aug 12 14:19:18 CST 2021
   Device : Redmi Note 10s
   MIUI Version : V125
   MIUI Build : V12.5.10.0.RKLEUXM
   MIUI Region : rosemary_eea_global
   MIUI Locale : en-GB
Erasing FRP... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.27.2
Elapsed time : 19 seconds
```

----------

